# More Insurance Ranting......Admin Fees....



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Wifes been with Adrian Flux for 12 years now. She has full no claims in all that time.

To put me on as named driver, they want an £85 'admin fee' ? ?

To be honest we only need the additional insurance to cover me on her car for max of 30 days with actual driving time less than 10 hours...but this is not possible - I myself have a clear no claim insurance history in over 16 years...

Sorry gents & ladies at AF, poor show.... 'admin fee'.... c'mon. 

I've got an AMG to insure in Jan, AF woulda been near the top of the list but makes me wonder how many other types of 'admin fees' are buried in their structure...

Guess this is common practice with all Insurers - little 'top ups' within the business.

Rant over.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm afraid I perceive that all Insurance companies are at it, and are just hiking the prices up of 'for the sake of it' since others are doing it.

I'm not sure what the 'admin fee' is as I've never heard of that in an insurance equasion before.

But yes, I know what you mean about them being 'little top us.'


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

I Rang Adrian Flux for a quote, got quoted ~£1200
Rang, Flux Direct - Same hold music,,,,,

half the price...........

Daz........


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

The_Bouncer said:


> Wifes been with Adrian Flux for 12 years now. She has full no claims in all that time.
> 
> To put me on as named driver, they want an £85 'admin fee' ? ?
> 
> ...


Morning

Our admin fee is not £85.00, for mid term adjustments it is £25.00, which would be included in any additional premium for any increase in the insurers own rate. If you would like for me to get this looked into please pm me your details and a contact telephone number.

Cheers 
Dan


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I put my missus on my policy at the start of the year and it actually decreased it so I was due some money back. They said it would be £21 but I will only receive £11 as they need a tenner to process it. Ok fair enough they need to make money but a tenner to post a cheque out!!


----------



## bobssignum (Apr 12, 2008)

As is usually the case if they cannot get your money one way they will find some other way of fleecing you . i was put onto adrian flux yesterday when i was phoning around for a quote , after some deliberation they came back with a on the face of it a fairly good quote , then i asked what the price would be on direct debit and it went through the roof turned out they were charging twice what my existing insurers were charging for direct debit.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Pezza4u said:


> I put my missus on my policy at the start of the year and it actually decreased it so I was due some money back. They said it would be £21 but I will only receive £11 as they need a tenner to process it. Ok fair enough they need to make money but a tenner to post a cheque out!!


Just to clarify, with a Broker, they do all the work on behalf of the Insurer. If an Insurer gives a refund of £21, assuming the broker gets 10% commission, the Insurers will reclaim £2 back from the Broker. So with -£2, a Broker has to pay a member of staff to deal with the query, pay for the call if 0800, they then have to process the adjustment, pay for the paper on which all the documents are printed, pay for envelope and then pay for stamp. Not counting the cost for the software licences (which can be thousands of pounds per month) to be able to actually carry out the adjustment, rent, rates. So by taking a £10 fee, the Broker is making a gross profit of £8 on that transaction.

In all honesty, Broker's fees are generally very reasonable compared to the costs they encounter to run a business, god knows how much it costs us year alone in FSA fees and our endless endeavour to remain FSA complaint. Compare a £10/£25 fixed broker fee to that of other regulated professions (accountants, solicitors etc) and things don't quite seem so bad.

A broker also has to be transparent in their fees, they are advised in the TOBA at the beginning of a policy and disclosed each time they are charged. There are not many professions that have to disclose how much they earn, yet we are looked down upon because we have to be transparent in our meagre earnings!


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Like I said I know they need to make money and they have staff to pay, stamps, paper etc. I just feel they had enough money for the insurance in the first place without adding more admin charges. I like to modify my car and although there is no extra premium for any I add, a £25 admin charge each time I declare something soon adds up. Is it any wonder people don't declare mods, especially if their company increases the premium as well. I always declare my mods but usually fit them before my renewal date so I can add anything then without paying extra money.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

bobssignum said:


> As is usually the case if they cannot get your money one way they will find some other way of fleecing you . i was put onto adrian flux yesterday when i was phoning around for a quote , after some deliberation they came back with a on the face of it a fairly good quote , then i asked what the price would be on direct debit and it went through the roof turned out they were charging twice what my existing insurers were charging for direct debit.


Morning

If choosing to pay by monthly instalments, this will up the price. We do not have our own in house direct debit , so we use an out side company and their charges will be added to the agreement which we have not control over i'm afraid!

Dan.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Alteration to policy mid term tend to be £15-£25 and i think thats the max in law.
I changed the pug partner to a vw polo and had paid by card in full up front on pug so policy was less so due a refund on the card but £15 admin charge namely as mentioned earlier its a mid term change so just £10 back.

What really narks me is all the folk claiming on home insurance and stating oh i left fat fryer on and got the whole kitchen redone at a cost of 16K, and say you need to claim each year.

Jeez it goes on everyones policy just because its house insurance we all pay on car and home insurance.
Dont even get me started on uninsured drivers.....


----------

